# Alcohol, Not Cannabis Use, Associated With Increased Injury Risk



## LdyLunatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Columbia, MO, USA

Columbia, MO: Past use of cannabis is not associated with an increased risk of injury requiring hospitalization, according to the findings of a case-control study published in the March/April issue of the journal Missouri Medicine. 

Investigators at the University of Missouri, Department of Medicine, assessed the association between past cannabis use and injury among adults age 18 to 60. Researchers conducted interviews with 2,161 injured subjects requiring emergency room treatment and 1,856 controls matched for age and gender. 

"Self-reported marijuana use in the previous seven days was associated in this study with a substantially decreased risk of injury," investigators reported. In contrast, use of other illicit drugs and/or recent drinking (in the prior six hours) was associated "with a greatly increased risk of injury."

Previous research published last year in the Journal of TRAUMA Injury, Infection, and Critical Care also reported that cannabis use is not independently associated with injuries requiring hospitalization. That study, conducted by investigators at SUNY (State University of New York) Buffalo's Department of Family Medicine, reported, "Alcohol and cocaine use is independently associated with violence-related injuries, whereas opiate use is independently associated with nonviolent injuries and burns. ... Associations of positive toxicology test results for ... cannabis ... with injury type, injury mechanisms, and outcomes were not statistically significant."


----------



## bmello (Jun 19, 2006)

Isn't that an interesting study.  Did anyone catch Penn and teller's show on Showtime regarding the use of marijuana.  It was an interesting piece, I myself only saw the end of it but what I did see, along with this article and other studies done on the effects of marijuana, makes me wonder why the government is still so against legalizing marijuana.


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2006)

Heee hee hee...Though that probably comes as no surprise to most of us here, there must be those out there that find it "shocking" and "unbelievable"..
TY ldy


----------



## bmello (Jun 20, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Heee hee hee...Though that probably comes as no surprise to most of us here, there must be those out there that find it "shocking" and "unbelievable"..
> TY ldy


 
I do have my theories but some people tend to see me as someone with an over acting imagination!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*Thanks for the great read LL. It seems like you are our News lady.*


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 20, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Isn't that an interesting study. Did anyone catch Penn and teller's show on Showtime regarding the use of marijuana. It was an interesting piece, I myself only saw the end of it but what I did see, along with this article and other studies done on the effects of marijuana, makes me wonder why the government is still so against legalizing marijuana.


 
I thought that was an excellent show, especially the special on marijuana.  I have never hurt myself under the influence of marijuana nor have any of my friends.  Wish I could say the same for them about alcohol though.  How bizarre is it that a drug that is "acceptable" to the public (vodka) is the reason my buddy had to get some 40 stiches in his ass after falling through a window?  I don't think it's the government that wants to keep weed illegal.  They do what ever people want them to do.  The problem is that the majority of people in America are ignorant, fat, assholes who think all smokers are the same and that smoking pot is bad for you.  Pot's not bad for you, eating shit tons of food and stressing over your job is.  Pot can help the stress part.  The fat part maybe not.... but I weigh less today than I did when I started smoking.  But I suppose results may vary.  In that Penn and Teller episode, they interview some guy who lives in D.C. and has these tumor things that grow out of his bones and push up on his skin.  It's very painful.  Anyway, he was perscribed marijuana before the ban because it was the only thing that works and now he receives and entire cookie tin of blunts every month direct from Uncle Sam.  He smokes 7 a day too!  In the interview, he talks about how he has a good paying job, no pain, and he is in perfect health.  He even goes to the doctor for physicals all the time and they show that he has the lung capacity of a non-smoker.  He tries to get the government to do studies on him but they refuse.  Imagine that...

Regards,
S. H.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

of course its true 

marijuana isnt illegal because its bad for you or will hurt people in fact its just the opposite but some people are jus too close minded to see that and think that jus because the givernment says its wrong then it must be 

the government has been brainwashin our generation with all these lies about marijuana on all those commercials but they know it doesnt hurt anyone they jus know that if people realized they were liying they may think other drugs like cocaine and meth are ok too when in reality they arent


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

I totally agree with S.H.'s statement about how the gov is keeping it illegal because the majority of the people want it that way. Yes, typically most people look down upon smokers and i think it's very unfair. Everyone's got their high so why are we being told ours is bad?


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 21, 2006)

ReeferMadness said:
			
		

> I totally agree with S.H.'s statement about how the gov is keeping it illegal because the majority of the people want it that way. Yes, typically most people look down upon smokers and i think it's very unfair. Everyone's got their high so why are we being told ours is bad?


 
Exactly.  Why the **** can I go sky diving, race car driving, scuba diving, smoke cigs, drink beer, and a plethora of other risky activities (all "highs" like RM said), but not smoke pot?  No one should be able to tell me what I can and can't do to my own body.  Life, liberty, and property are all natural rights which I am entitled to as a human being.  Somehow, the American public has forgotten this.  I believe that if Thomas Jefferson or Benjamin Franklin could see the proported war on drugs today, they would get out their muskets and go politician hunting.

Regards,
S. H.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

You are dead on Sherman. *VERY WELL PUT!!!*


----------

